# IE8 having Java problems



## NanoTechDragon (Nov 19, 2007)

For some reason or another, Java applets and programs wont work. I checked to see if the updated version was installed. It is and when I test it on Java website with Firefox, it displayed fine. Yet, when I run the same test in IE8, a x appears in the lefthand corner where a moving pic should be. It even sometimes say that the addons for it is disabled, even though in Internet Options, it says it is. It doesnt make sense. I uninstalled it, and it seems that it did the same to IE7 too. I dont have a clue why its doing it, I've uninstalled, registry fix, ccleaned, restarted, and reinstalled, but still the same thing. Sometimes I can try to open IE8 and it says that its sending a windows report, so I'm thinking it has to do something with a addon.

I have Vista Home Premium, I got Java 6 Update 13, IE8, and for addons, I got:

Name Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper
Publisher (Not verified) Sun Microsystems, Inc.
Status Enabled
File date Today, April 14, 2009, 6 hours ago
Version 6.0.130.3

Name Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13
Publisher (Not verified) Sun Microsystems, Inc.
Status Enabled
File date Today, April 14, 2009, 6 hours ago
Version 1.6.0.13

Name Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13
Publisher (Not verified) Sun Microsystems, Inc.
Status Enabled
File date Today, April 14, 2009, 6 hours ago
Version 1.6.0.13

Name Deployment Toolkit
Publisher Sun Microsystems, Inc.
Status Enabled
File date Friday, March 27, 2009, 2:53 PM
Version 6.0.130.3

It seems due to me reinstalling Java that another Java 1.6 is in there, dont know if I should delete or not. This is all the Sun Microsystem and Java I got running in IE8.

Please reply if you can help me with this puzzling dillema


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

iam running IE-8 with no problems with java 6-13 . i would goto your add/ remove program and uninstall all java listed , RESTART , download & run javaRA ,this will take all old files out ,RESTART ,download & install the new.

http://majorgeeks.com/download5967.html

http://www.filehippo.com/download_java_runtime/


----------



## BamasLuLu (Aug 24, 2006)

So, here's a question about IE 8 .... recommend installing now or wait a few more months?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

it is your toy ,i downloaded it a few weeks ago and have had no problems with it.


----------

